# New TIG Torch



## Buffalo21 (Sep 4, 2020)

I while back I bought a Miller Dynasty 350, AC/DC stick TIG welder, and had been using it with a Weldcraft WP-17 air cooled TIG torch. After repeated scorching hands, I broke down last week and bought the Miller Coolmate 3.5 TIG cooler, and today I broke down again and picked up a Miller/Welcraft WP-18-25-R, a 25 foot long, 18 series water cooled TIG torch.

I bought the 18 series, because they use the same consumables as the 17 series air cooled torch, and I have scads of them. I have an old Linde water cooled TIG torch, but it’s been set up to use water flow from the basement slop sink, but it’s long in the tooth and nothing at I would like to continue to use.

Miller has made a buck or two off of me during the last calendar  year, I bough a Miller Maxstar 161S, a Miller Maxstar 210, a Miller  MM252 mig welder, now the TIG cooler and the TIG torch. Lincoln also made some money off of me, when  I bought a new Lincoln LN-25 wire feeder, for running with the Lincoln Invertec V-350pro.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 4, 2020)

The Miller santa was good to you this year!
-M


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 4, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> I while back I bought a Miller Dynasty 350, AC/DC



Holy chit....$10 grand for that baby...


----------



## Janderso (Sep 4, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> I broke down last week and bought the Miller Coolmate 3.5 TIG cooler, and today I broke down again and picked up a Miller/Welcraft WP-18-25-R, a 25 foot long, 18 series water cooled TIG torch.


You suck!


----------



## Janderso (Sep 4, 2020)

Seriously though, Buffalo, what made you choose the Miller? That is one sweet unit.
The new torch makes you king of the hill.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 5, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Seriously though, Buffalo, what made you choose the Miller? That is one sweet unit.
> The new torch makes you king of the hill.



I have both Miller and Lincoln welders in the inventory. I have 3 Lincoln mig welders, 3 Lincoln stick/TIG welders and a Lincoln CC/CV` power supply. On the Miller side, there are 8 stick welders, 4 mig welders and 3 TIG units.

I prefer the Miller mig arc quality over the Lincoln, the big stick welders are pretty much a toss up, but IMO the small Miller stick welders are much better than the Lincoln’s offing’s.

I bought the Miller Dynasty 350, because at the time, the Lincoln 310 model whatever, looked and felt incredibly cheap, and the rep had had a few failures, that seemed to be early production run teething problems. So I went for the Miller, and have never looked back, it’s an incredible machine, it’s capabilities far exceed my abilities.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 5, 2020)

When I was working at Roush Industries every TIG machine on the floor was water cooled and had a Weldtec speedway TIG torch... Those Speedway Torches are my favorite very small about the size of a #9 torch but you can run them up to 300amps.....


----------

